# Top Secret VQ32



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

I got lost and landed here.










So I decided to do a shoot on the car.



















This isn't your ordinary R32 GT-R though, its the Top Secret VQ32 is what they like to call it, here is why:










That is right, VQ35 N/A pushing 354ps. This thing was f'ing mean!!! And sure as hell sound good too.

And here is my lame-o try again with a rig shot.










Post some of yours Dino!!!


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Such awesome pics, thanks for sharing. OMG so extreme, so hot it hurts. I need to get me a set of N1 headlights. Do Nissan still make those brand new by any chance?!


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Superb pics! Stunning car(i do have a soft spot for Top Secret cars )


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

speechless. :smokin: 

Such cracking pics, too.


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

My god! That will be my new background for years to come  !


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Nice car.....

What type is that front bumper?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

whoflungdung said:


> Nice car.....
> 
> What type is that front bumper?


Well... Its a Top Secret Demo Car, so it is using the Top Secret G-Force body kit.  

Nice pics by the way, that last pic got SKILLZ...  (don't know why I feel like saying that  )


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Nocturnal said:


> Well... Its a Top Secret Demo Car, so it is using the Top Secret G-Force body kit.


Sorry for not paying attention  

I was always at the back of the classroom


----------



## Drive4Ever (Dec 20, 2005)

that is one amazing car. wonder if anyone has the VQ35 pics?

Andy


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice . That has got to be the nicest white R 32 GT-R 

i have ever seen:smokin: 

I want one


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Rear diffuser looks uber cool, any better shots from the back?


----------



## HkTypeR (Sep 12, 2004)

VQ standing for Very Quick by any chance?, very nice car


----------



## silverzilla (Aug 12, 2004)

nice photos! the last one is my favourite.

What are TS mainly using this car for? Track use? or Street? Very interesting way to tune an r32,wonder how she goes like


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

does anyone know how i can get that front bumper

and if so, the web address or tel. no.


----------



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

fantastic !


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i cant see any of the pics?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

yUkz2daIZZO said:


> I got lost and landed here.


I'm sure I've been lost in that same location a few times before.  Sweet pix, Yukio!

Cya O!


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

that car is absolutly amazing!!!!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!
im gonna have to start saving!

bob


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

Amazing!!!  

Don't like that much R32's normally but this one is... Whaou!!!


----------



## skydi (Mar 8, 2006)

This has to be the best I've seen


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

holy f**k! that is just unreal...apsolutely stunning! By the way, what engine is that?


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

00mpollard said:


> holy f**k! that is just unreal...apsolutely stunning! By the way, what engine is that?


It's VQ35DE off either 350Z or Skyline 350GT. Tuned by yours truly: Smokey Nagata.

Cheers

Grant


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

By the way, White car with gold and chrome dished Volks rims are the new 'BLING'

Cheers

Grant


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Guess you mean this baby then


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

ahh i thought it was a 350z engine but wasn't too sure! both of them cars are just truly stunning! I couldn't drive them!


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

paul creed said:


> Guess you mean this baby then


Now, that's the 'BLING'! :smokin: 

Top Secret's new trend is like the Skyline in the picture, i'd do that if i get white Skyline.

Cheers

Grant


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

We need to hear that VQ32 on WOT.
Those ITBs are pure filth


----------



## GTST R32 (Sep 20, 2005)

nice i wish my white 32 looked as trick as this one. itb wow that mad only on N/A monsters,


----------

